# Mesha's Story



## Catsmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

Story of how I got Mesha.

My beloved calico Kyoko had passed away awhile ago, it hurt so bad and I tried my best to get over the loss. Even now it hurts just to think about her but my love for her will never go away.

Anyway, it was about six weeks or more and I was getting over the loss, I missed having a cat and even forgot what they felt like. My mom knew that I wanted another cat but was still grieving, then she found out at her job that a cat was pregant, she told me and I hopped that by the time the kittens were old enough that I'd fully be able to commit to another cat. I really did want a shelter cat but it was strange how we found out about this pregant cat and I felt like it was meant to be or something.

I can't remember when I was able to look at them but by that time there was three, I think there may have only be four in the litter all together. Well, I know that you can't chose the cat, they chose you and so I waited for some sign that one wanted me. My nephew can running around the corner and that is when the smallest cat went to by side for confront, from that moment I knew she wanted and needed me.

It was about a year or so later and my mom told me bad news, that the other two cats had passed away due to something on the propeity of the house they were on. Mesha just rubbed her face against me as if to say thank you, I felt awful to hear that but I found out that I did save her. 

Now Mesha is two years old, she turned two on June 4th and we have never been apart, she even watches Animal Planet with me and lays in my bed when I'm sleeping. I will never forget Kyoko but I kind of feel as though she sent down Mesha to confront me and let me know it was okay to move on. That's a little weird to say but I just feel like it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very sweet story on how kyoko sent Mesha to you. Its nice to hear stories on the companions sent to us on our journey thru life!


----------

